# Scene Video delay possible?



## lorentedford (Jul 18, 2018)

Instead of actually putting a whole delay program wide is there a way to do this delay by scene's instead? Is this possible? Maybe a que between delaying where you can add the x amount of delay after playing an intro video then go live that sort of thing. Just curious. Of course this would use some ram approximately triple of the current usage for the amount of seconds however i think this would be worth it if its is possible.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 19, 2018)

For just delaying video for an entire scene, you can use a Render Delay filter on a scene (maximum delay of 500ms).  For video capture devices, you can use the Video Delay (Async) filter.  If you need some other kind of delay not covered by these, I'm not sure what you could do for that.


----------



## lorentedford (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah I was looking more for a delay built into the scene where you can select a video to play while its delaying the live content into that scene for after the video or something similar.

Similar to like tv broadcasting can delay everything internally.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm still not following.  Do you mean you want to be able to operate on or ready a scene "behind the scenes" while another scene is live?  If so, that's what Studio Mode is for.


----------



## lorentedford (Sep 1, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> I'm still not following.  Do you mean you want to be able to operate on or ready a scene "behind the scenes" while another scene is live?  If so, that's what Studio Mode is for.



Again sorry for the delay I have been very busy.. Yeah i would like to basically lets say have one scene that can be delayed example by 120 seconds and instead of actually shutting down the stream to be 120 seconds delayed but rather just switch to a scene where i can run either a couple demo videos or a be right back scene until the 120 second delay is finished and ready on that scene then swap it to that scene already in progress but delayed.. Lets say after the game is over then I would come in live immediately after wards explaining that sort of thing that way I could be live and respond and react with questions live until i need to be delayed again.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 5, 2018)

To my knowledge, that is not possible to do in a single instance of OBS the way you are describing it.  The only way I can think of to do this would be to create a delayed stream, and have OBS ingest and display that delayed stream (using a local RTMP server, NDI, or some other solution), and then set that as its own scene in OBS.  Once the delayed stream content ends or takes a break, switch your scene to one for live content and jump in.

That said, I don't do stuff like this on my system, so I could be wrong.  Perhaps someone else will have a different method of accomplishing this.


----------

